# Milk Crown C&C



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 6, 2013)

Well after countless attempts I finally managed to photograph a drop crown. 
Equipment used was as follows, Nikon D3200, Sigma 50mm macro, SB700x2 and SB400. Various gels used on all three flashs. 
Any views, questions or critisism is most welcom, has taken roughly 300 photos to capture these. My water drop set consists of a cardbourd box with a pippet taped to the top (mega hightec).

Thanks in advance


----------



## paigew (Sep 6, 2013)

those are really cool! Crazy that the drops made that crown. I have never seen that before!


----------



## Buckster (Sep 6, 2013)

Fun stuff.  3 out of 300 is tough though.  If you want to pursue this, build a simple and cheap IR trigger with delay to get a lot more keepers.  That's what I did.

This thread might be helpful to give you some ideas: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/178920-milk-drops.html

Later, I got a better trigger system that does all kinds of fancy tricks, along with a better drip delivery system: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/265618-drip-drip-drip.html


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 6, 2013)

drops & splashes « Harold "Doc" Edgerton 
At the bottom of the page there's a link to a page of links to all kinds of resources. 
Edgerton Center: High Speed Imaging


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the links everyone. I'm currently coming up with plans to upgrade my set up with a better drip delivery system, would love to buy a automated system but have found them just too expensive 400+ USD for the time being. Am things garden irrigation systems with variable valves. But will see how things go.


----------

